# two more for the contest



## Anonymous (Jul 17, 2007)

The 3 pounder is from today!! The other was from last weekend. Nothing to really say. Only that today was a great day for fishing :wink:. 




fishnfever


----------



## Jim (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow! The first ones a pig! Got to love them senkos!
2nd one aint too bad either. Anything beats a skunk, Good job!


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 17, 2007)

Jim said:


> Wow! The first ones a pig! Got to love them senkos!
> 2nd one aint too bad either. Anything beats a skunk, Good job!



Thanks Jim. I believe I caught the second one with one of your Avocado with black flake worms


----------

